# speckled horsemint good?



## mlanden (Jun 19, 2016)

Driving out in the county some weeks back, I noticed a funky-looking blooming plant on the roadside and collected it. No idea what it was, but at home, the honeybees seemed pretty taken with it. Today I discovered -- through a beek periodical -- the plant's ID: sp. h'mint. Per the article, bees are supposed to be crazy about it (lots of pollen and nectar). Apparently the plant's an annual but it reseeds.

Anybody have experience/opinions on this?


----------

